
Show HN: Vocable – open-source app that helps those who can't speak - smolPotat
https://github.com/willowtreeapps/vocable-android
======
smolPotat
This is an open source application that helps people who can't speak
communicate with others. I posted the Android github, but it's also an iOS
project. Along with development help, we also need help translating this app.

website: [http://vocable.app/](http://vocable.app/) iOS Github:
[https://github.com/willowtreeapps/vocable-
ios](https://github.com/willowtreeapps/vocable-ios)

~~~
nepeckman
Cool to see AAC trending on hacker news! My wife is an SLP so the speech
language/tech intersection is a point of interest for us. If I may ask: how
did you source contributions from SLPs?

~~~
smolPotat
We call around and get SLPs advice and contributions! We haven't been able to
get them more recently, but we're still looking :D

------
capableweb
Really cool, great work!

Only weird thing I feel is the video. For being an application all about
empowering people to be able to "say" stuff without speaking, it doesn't have
a lot of demonstration of it actually being used for communicating with
people. Most of the time there is music in the background, otherwise it's just
a short section of the video with what results you can expect from the app, or
people who can actually speak saying something.

------
Keverw
Interesting, remember seeing a thing on 60 minutes one day randomly flipping
channels about non verbal with autism using iPad's to talk. A cool use of
tech! Open source is cool too, I know some of these apps are 100 to a few
hundred dollars.

Wasn't expecting it could be controlled with head movements. Kinda reminds me
that once I was thinking It would be cool if some way tech could read your
mind but I don't know if that'd work well and probably could be used for bad.
haha. I'm a horrible speller. Then also I feel I can think out code faster
than I can type it - so that'd be cool if you could just stare at a screen,
click your mouse somewhere and just think code and it writes it.

------
acrefoot
The Vimeo video says that spinal cord injury affects ~300,000 people in the
US, and also says that's 2% of the population. Is that percentage referring to
something else, or is that a typo?

------
szaroubi
Have you had experience with non verbal autistic children ? Would you say this
app is geared toward that persona (sorry to reduce it a persona)? if not,
would you know what is missing ?

~~~
smolPotat
This app is for anyone that needs it, and we're happy to make changes to it so
that more people can use it. We've been told that a way to add pictures would
be nice, and we'd love to add that feature in. We're focusing on words and
sentences right now just because it's something that isn't widely available.

